# horribly sick with the fever



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 20, 2011)

To watch the woods come alive opening morning of archery season. I beleave I've got it worse this year than I've ever had. Shooting an indoor leage and our clubs 3d course all year has got my confidence and anxiety at an all time high. Don't know how I'm going to get threw the next 8 weeks.

How are yall making out?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 21, 2011)

I've got more than 8 weeks to go.. so apparently worse than you.


----------



## Andy (Jul 21, 2011)

I've been shooting quite a bit, looking forward to getting in a stand. September 3 is opening day for urban archery, I hope I can find someone to let me hunt, if not, it'll be October 1 before I can get in the stand.


----------



## Derek (Jul 22, 2011)

dyeguy1212 said:


> I've got more than 8 weeks to go.. so apparently worse than you.



yup, I got 13 weeks to wait, gotta go put out my stands


----------



## lswoody (Jul 23, 2011)

Derek said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got more than 8 weeks to go.. so apparently worse than you.
> ...


Yeah been thinking about it alot myself lately. Got to go secure permission for the 18 or so properties I hunted last year and then put the 28-30 stands up I got.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 24, 2011)

lswoody said:


> Derek said:
> 
> 
> > dyeguy1212 said:
> ...



18!?? What I wouldnt give to have one good property to hunt... :roll:


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jul 24, 2011)

I gotta wait til October 1st...I have been shooting just about every day. 

I also need to get my trail cams out.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 24, 2011)

I shot for 3 hours in this heat today.. not fun. Must have been delirious after, because I gave my buddy 100 bucks for a stock pile of big&j deer feed because he works near cabelas.


And yet I won't buy anything other than dollar menu stuff for myself. :roll:


----------



## switchback (Jul 25, 2011)

I've got to wait til Oct. 2 and bad part is it's been over a 100 degrees everyday for about a month straight. I've also been working 6 days a week, so haven't been able to fish but a couple of times. Can't wait til deer season and cooler weather.


----------



## Spook (Jul 26, 2011)

ive been catching myself daydreaming about sitting in a tree here recently . I need to start shooting or i'm gonna be all over the place come opening morning


----------



## 200racing (Aug 3, 2011)

mid august ill start getting in the zone.the start of our season you need shorts and t-shirt in the stand.
what im dreaming of is the first really cold morning after all the leaves are off he tree. when the mud from the walk in freezes on your boots in the stand and it so quiet you can hear a squirrel 500yds away.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 3, 2011)

I just figured out that my Florida fishing trip is scheduled for the opening week of bow season :shock: 

Hah that's my luck. I hope its 100 degrees all that week up here since I won't be able to be there (Sept 12) and my budys will more than likely be sitting in my stands


----------

